# Emt or grc



## KRD (Feb 25, 2012)

In a brick wall. Emt or grc? Starting a new building tomorrow (the underground). I have 2 outlets and a phone/data in a Block wall and my boss says grc. I can remember projects I have helped on the past where we used emt.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Your job specifications might call for rigid.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Who signs your paycheck, you or your boss?


----------



## KRD (Feb 25, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Who signs your paycheck, you or your boss?


I like to argue....

I found the note for block....PVC it is


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

KRD said:


> I like to argue....
> 
> I found the note for block....PVC it is


 There are many raceways that will work in block. Personally I would use PVC also, if possible.


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

:jester:When in doubt-RTFM:jester:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

KRD said:


> I like to argue....


I agree it's lots of fun.....:laughing:


----------



## Electdistbranchmgr (Apr 6, 2012)

it depends on the situation, is the exit or entry point underground? If it is and there is no posibility of the ground shifting, then I would use PVC. If it can shift, then GRC.


----------

